
Tektosyne 6.3 for Swing Released - cnahr
https://news.kynosarges.org/2019/04/10/tektosyne-6-3-for-swing-released/
======
cnahr
This is honestly a very inconsequential release as far as the project is
concerned. But after JavaFX got split off from the general Java SE
distribution following Java 11, it’s simply no longer acceptable for some
small GUI application like the demo suite here to require JavaFX. Require tens
of MB from a third-party site to run the demo app, or rewrite in Swing?
Unfortunately, despite Swing’s relative inferiority the choice is clear.

